# LOOK here......



## Rich.H (Feb 5, 2007)

Enjoy.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U22KtYErNp0

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Di2 is cool.

No more lugs


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Please oh please tell me it's either a replacement for the 586 or a new model...! 
No lugs? I'll crap their pants if the stop using lugs....
The stem with no top cap however, is very cool.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Here are some stills from the vid


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Flying! Very cool of you. 

Looks like the melded the square-ish shapes of the 566 with say, the 586..?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

No lugs? sigh... it's a good thing I already got my lugged LOOK.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks like a perversion of their old KX line and a Specialized. I am not feeling the love.

Anyone else believe these crazy styles will look hopelessly dated in a few years?


/still riding my 281. still the perfect bike.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

il sogno said:


> No lugs? sigh... it's a good thing I already got my lugged LOOK.


 hahah I guess we are old school eh?

I feel the same & I just cant help myself. You know it started with those Trek Madones I hate the sound of those 

But this being a Look I would not turn a test ride down if offered one...Ya never know.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

maximum7 said:


> Thanks Flying! Very cool of you.
> 
> Looks like the melded the square-ish shapes of the 566 with say, the 586..?



No problemo...guess I should have resized them for width eh? 

It is interesting & I would like to see one up close

Does have that kink in the TT like the 566


----------



## GrandpaBob (Jan 8, 2009)

I do like the look of the head tube and how the stem fits, but no lugs? Almost starting to look like a Trek, and I don't like Trek. About a year from now I'll be able to buy a lugged 595.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

flying said:


> hahah I guess we are old school eh?
> 
> I feel the same & I just cant help myself. You know it started with those Trek Madones I hate the sound of those


Exactly. Those monocoque frames are so noisy.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

It looks nice and seems to have some interesting/appealing technology...but hope it's not like a Trek...pleck!!

I happen to like the KX Light...got one that has never been built off ebay and I plan on building up later this year. 

I'll be keeping my 595 Ultra!!! but I won't pass up a test ride on this baby.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

at first glance, looks like a TREK, would prefer to have a choice over the stem(maybe you can, dont know how integrated it is) and how could it poss ride any better than my 595? which is sublime. Maybe its carbon wrapped lugs? nah!
anyone make out if its got an ISP ?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Missing one big thing:



Looks like there is finally a road version of the one piece monobloc cranks


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

looks like they merged a Cervelo R3 with a 566..lol

still would not mind riding one at all....


----------

